# Forum Argomenti di discussione Auto & autocarri  associazioni sportive

## Giò is online

salve a tutti sono nuovo, qindi mi scuso se ho messo questa discussione nel posto sbagliato, volevo sapere (e chi meglio di voi commercialisti me lo sa dire) quanto paga un'associazione sportiva di IVA se il 10% o il 20% e inoltre se bisogna giustificare a fine stagione come sono stati spesi i soldi degli "sponsor" (con fatture scontrini ricevute) oppure no oppure basta dimostrarne solo una parte (in che percentuale?)... 
spero sappiate rispondere a queste domande, grazie dell'attenzione :Smile:

----------


## mazzanti

Le associazioni sportive dilettantistiche pagano l'iva al 20% sulle sponsorizzazioni e sulla pubblicit&#224;; al 10% sugli ingressi.
Il tutto, con una detrazione forfetaria a titolo di Iva acquisti, del 10% dell'Iva incassata da pubblicit&#224; (qualcuno sostiene che qui si potrebbe arrivare al 50%) e dagli sponsor e del 50% di quella da ingressi. 
Ovviamente, occorre conservare tutte le fatture emesse e ricevute, per giustificare il rendiconto che annualmente il Presidente deve inviare agli associati. Non &#232; possibile giustificare solo in parte gli incassi ed i pagamenti. 
20.10.06

----------


## Giò is online

scusi datop che non sono del settore potrebbe spiegarmi cosa intende per: " pagano l'iva al 20% sulle sponsorizzazioni e sulla pubblicit&#224;; al 10% sugli ingressi" e per.. del 10% dell'Iva incassata da pubblicit&#224; (qualcuno sostiene che qui si potrebbe arrivare al 50%) e dagli sponsor e del 50% di quella da ingressi. 
scusi e grazie per la disponibilit&#224;  :Wink:

----------


## mazzanti

Temo che la risposta non sia argomento da Forum ma da consulenza privata, cosa che non è adatta a spazi di questo tipo e non sarebbe corretto fare gratuitamente, visto che dietro ad ogni consulenza c'è un lavoro, a volte pesante. 
Per cui le consiglierei di richiedere una consulenza nell'apposito spazio su questo sito. 
Cordiali saluti.

----------


## Silvio

Concordo con Mazzanti.
Siamo disponibilissimi a dare consigli, pareri, e opinini varie, ma semprechè questo non implichi sforzi particolari, che è meglio che faccia il proprio consulente .....    

> Temo che la risposta non sia argomento da Forum ma da consulenza privata, cosa che non è adatta a spazi di questo tipo e non sarebbe corretto fare gratuitamente, visto che dietro ad ogni consulenza c'è un lavoro, a volte pesante. 
> Per cui le consiglierei di richiedere una consulenza nell'apposito spazio su questo sito. 
> Cordiali saluti.

----------


## gioacchino5220

Se si opta per il regime Iva SIAE
potremmo avere delle agevolazioni
-sulla Pubblicità del 50% 
-sugli Sponsor molto meno 10% 
Es. 
Fattura (attiva) 1000 imp   +  200iva 
1) Se pubblicità verseremo 100 di iva
2) Se sponsor verseremo 180 di iva      

> Le associazioni sportive dilettantistiche pagano l'iva al 20% sulle sponsorizzazioni e sulla pubblicità; al 10% sugli ingressi.
> Il tutto, con una detrazione forfetaria a titolo di Iva acquisti, del 10% dell'Iva incassata da pubblicità (qualcuno sostiene che qui si potrebbe arrivare al 50%) e dagli sponsor e del 50% di quella da ingressi. 
> Ovviamente, occorre conservare tutte le fatture emesse e ricevute, per giustificare il rendiconto che annualmente il Presidente deve inviare agli associati. Non è possibile giustificare solo in parte gli incassi ed i pagamenti. 
> 20.10.06

----------


## mazzanti

14.11.06 
Non sarei così sicuro sulla percentuale di abbattimento dell'iva da pubblicità. A me risulta il 10% (come per gli sponsor); mentre per i biglietti il 50%.

----------


## vincenzo0

il Decreto Legislativo 26 Febbraio 1999 n. 60, ha modificato larticolo
74 e, in particolare, la deduzione forfetaria prevista
dal comma 6, a decorrere dall1 gennaio 2000.
Infatti, il comma 6 dellart. 74 del DPR 633/72 così modificato,
prevede che la detrazione forfetaria, precedentemente
fissata nella misura di due terzi, sia stabilita nelle
seguenti misure:
- 50% sullI.V.A. incassata per tutti i proventi (ad es.: biglietterie,
pubblicità, prestazioni di servizi, etc.);
- 1/10 sullI.V.A. incassata per i proventi da sponsorizzazioni (ad es. i proventi derivanti dall'apposizione del marchio pubblicitario di una x azienda sulla maglietta dei giocatori  di una associazione x);
- 1/3 sullI.V.A. incassata per cessioni o concessioni di diritti di ripresa televisiva

----------

